

Dear Google: this is wrong - juanre
http://juanreyero.com/blog/2011/12/02/dear-google-this-is-wrong/

======
jandy
The older I get, the more I realise people just enjoy complaining.

People complained when they added the black bar, they complained when they
removed it, they complain now when Google point you in the direction of the
new feature, and I'm sure people would've complained if they _hadn't_ have
mentioned it changing.

------
latch
The "new" gmail theme had that stupid thing at the bottom asking for feedback.
What was stupid about it is that it would keep coming back after you closed
it, when any sane person would have known the user didn't want to see it
again.

------
ukdm
Hung around for a few hours for me. Highly frustrating. All they needed do is
add a dismiss option.

------
exit
what bothers me more is this gradual roll out. i want to use the new ui now -
why can't i?

------
csulok
i refreshed the page and it was gone, never saw it on any other google
service.

------
yanw
No it isn't. It's not wrong to notify users of changes, and the notice resides
on the same area occupied by the previous navigation tool so as far as those
coming from the older design are concerned no extra screen space was used.

The notice disappears after you navigate away then come back or even reload
the page so it's obviously _not a permanent_ thing.

~~~
juanre
It has actually gone away after reloading, thanks for the hint. But it had
survived several computer reboots.

------
gautaml
You think Google hires morons for ux / ui development?

